# 1 Peter 4: 10 and the puritan view of "gifts"



## Eoghan (May 22, 2011)

I would be extremely interested to know the puritan view of the gifts mentioned in the text. My previous experience with the charismatic movement would suggest these are gifts received at conversion.

I wonder though if this is the case? Do we not all have different callings/gifts before our conversion? This is how society functions through the gainful employment of a diverse range of skills and abilities. In a similar way the Church requires a diverse range of skills and abilities.

Is it going too far to suggest that our natural skills and abilities are not so much given as sanctified and redirected at conversion?

I would be interested to hear the voice of the puritans who did not have the clamour of the charismatic movement and their emphasis on "spiritual" gifts received at conversion (or after).



Still think we should add a FORUM called "The Puritan View Of..." With references I think it would prove a very useful resource in dispelling myths about them.


----------



## Scott1 (May 22, 2011)

> Westminster Confession of Faith
> Chapter I
> Of Holy Scripture
> 
> ...


You may find helpful a search (upper right) of previous threads on this topic.

Generally, the issue is new revelation.

Revelation, especially what is called "special revelation" (as opposed to general revelation by nature) comes through the prophets and apostles


> Ephesians 2:20 20And are built upon the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Jesus Christ himself being the chief corner stone;


who delivered the completed faith through Scripture


> Jude 1:3
> Beloved, when I gave all diligence to write unto you of the common salvation, it was needful for me to write unto you, and exhort you that ye should earnestly contend for the faith which was once delivered unto the saints.



The I Cor 12 spiritual gifts do not provide special revelation now that the Scripture has been completed, given as it was through apostles and prophets. Not in any ordinary sense, at least. The foundational work of the doctrine of our faith was done by the apostles (all eyewitnesses of the resurrected Christ).

It is not "added on to," by persons claiming that authority today. Biblically, apostles were all chosen by Christ and were eyewitnesses of Him.

The standard practice of charismatic/pentecostal churches in our era violates this major biblical precept, whether they understand the doctrine behind it or not. Charistmatic/pentecostal in our generation means (incorrectly) seeking revelation through I Cor. 12 gifts especially speaking in unknown tongues and interpretation of unknown tongues as a focus of corporate worship. They are treated (incorrectly again) as an ordinary means of special revelation which they are not now in light of the completed revelation of Scripture.

This violation is one reason there is so much disorder in their communions.

Miracles can and do occur, but that's not the same thing.

I would allow that there may be "extraordinary" occurrences of I Cor. 12 in the revelatory sense, but that's more of a concession to opinion rather than something I can say clearly from Scripture. But it is NOT an ordinary means of revelation today, nor to be a focus of corporate worship because the WORD is that. _Sola scriptura_ reflects all that.

Romans 12 and Ephesians 4 gifts continue, being non revelatory in the sense of the doctrine of Scripture.

Discussions of this issue often miss the heart of the issue- new revelation and motivational and administrative gifts, and often are posited, incorrectly, on a discussion of whether miracles can still occur (continue).



> Westminster Confession of Faith
> Chapter V
> Of Providence
> ....
> ...



The Puritans knew all this, they understood _Sola scriptura_, and miracles.


----------

